# Mr Hardwicks



## Hooked (23/9/17)

Mr Hardwicks, you might consider changing your brand name to Mr Hardbottle. A one-hand squeeze? Nope. I had to balance my tank in an empty 'compartment' of an ice-tray, then squeeze the juice bottle with *both* hands. Why is the bottle made out of such hard, unforgiving plastic? Sorry, but this is one brand I won't be buying again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (23/9/17)

Hi @Hooked, if you would like vendors to respond directly about their products, you will need to post in their dedicated subforum.

If you like I can move it for you , let us know


----------



## Mike Card (23/9/17)

@Hooked perhaps you need to spend some time on this forum before you start slating vendors .. we are a community and we support each other.


----------



## Cornelius (23/9/17)

Hooked said:


> Mr Hardwicks, you might consider changing your brand name to Mr Hardbottle. A one-hand squeeze? Nope. I had to balance my tank in an empty 'compartment' of an ice-tray, then squeeze the juice bottle with *both* hands. Why is the bottle made out of such hard, unforgiving plastic? Sorry, but this is one brand I won't be buying again.


This is very strange. I used 3 big 120ml Calamity Jane and 1 x Miami Ice in the new bottles and I didn`t have this problem. Also note that most of the juice makers are moving over to these bottles. 
Just out of interest sake, I bought some more Calamity Jane this morning, and dripped quite a bit of Super milk. The vendor told me he can`t keep up with the range as it is sells as it lands. So this could be a simple problem with 1 bottle, don`t slam the brand! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/9/17)

Cornelius said:


> don`t slam the brand!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



Agree


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/9/17)

Never had any problems with the bottles. Maybe try gripping it harder or get someone to help you. Haha.
All vendors use these bottles.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Never had any problems with the bottles. Maybe try gripping it harder or get someone to help you. Haha



And maybe dont use your strong hand...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/9/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> And maybe dont use your strong hand...
> 
> View attachment 107974


Lmao. Love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (23/9/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Hooked, if you would like vendors to respond directly about their products, you will need to post in their dedicated subforum.
> 
> If you like I can move it for you , let us know


Hi @Silver I didn't know about vendors' subforums. Where do I find them? And yes, please move my post. Thnx!


----------



## Hooked (23/9/17)

Cornelius said:


> This is very strange. I used 3 big 120ml Calamity Jane and 1 x Miami Ice in the new bottles and I didn`t have this problem. Also note that most of the juice makers are moving over to these bottles.
> Just out of interest sake, I bought some more Calamity Jane this morning, and dripped quite a bit of Super milk. The vendor told me he can`t keep up with the range as it is sells as it lands. So this could be a simple problem with 1 bottle, don`t slam the brand!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


This was the first time that I'd tried Mr Hardwick's. I have *a number* of juices of other brands and no problems with the bottles. I jumped to the conclusion that Mr Hardwicks uses hard bottles. Turns out that the only time one should jump to a conclusion is when one's parachute doesn't open. Mr Hardwick's has since contacted me directly in order to have the bottle swopped. Now THAT is amazing service and because of that I will most certainly buy the brand again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/9/17)

Hooked said:


> Hi @Silver I didn't know about vendors' subforums. Where do I find them? And yes, please move my post. Thnx!



Thread has been moved to the Mr Hardwicks' subforum. 

You can find all the vendor subforums on the home page. Just scroll down to local supporting vendors


----------



## Hooked (23/9/17)

With reference to my post about the bottle from Mr Hardwick's. *Mr Hardwick's* has every right to berate me for my post, yet they did not. They handled the complaint in a professional manner, by calmly offering to send me replacement. This is outstanding service and I appreciate their effort. I regret that I did not contact them directly in the first place. Mr Hardwick's, I thank you; I salute you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/9/17)

That doesn't surprise me @Hooked

@method1 from Mr Hardwicks is a professional indeed with lots of passion for the industry

Glad you got helped

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (24/9/17)

@Hooked, most vendors either use glass bottles or these hard plastic bottles. I really dislike both so decant it into bottles of my own liking the moment I get them. This is absolutely just my personal preference though... 
That being said, the size of the bottle also makes a big difference. The 30ml short hard plastic bottles are probably the most frustrating to work with.
As other members mentioned here, we would rather help you look for a solution to your specific problem than have you avoid the brand. They have some fantastic juices, no need to miss out on that.
Glad to hear you are getting good after sales service. That makes all the difference

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (24/9/17)

TheV said:


> @Hooked, most vendors either use glass bottles or these hard plastic bottles. I really dislike both so decant it into bottles of my own liking the moment I get them.
> That being said, the size of the bottle also makes a big difference. The 30ml short hard plastic bottles are probably the most frustrating to work with.
> As other members mentioned here, we would rather help you look for a solution to your specific problem than have you avoid the brand. They have some fantastic juices, no need to miss out on that.
> Glad to hear you are getting good after sales service. That makes all the difference


There's a vendor in Cape Town who uses soft, pliable plastic bottles and they're fantastic. I wish everyone would use those!


----------



## TheV (24/9/17)

Hooked said:


> There's a vendor in Cape Town who uses soft, pliable plastic bottles and they're fantastic. I wish everyone would use those!


I completely understand and very much agree. My first bottle of SNLV 18 was a nice tall soft plastic 30ml. Absolutely fantastic. My second bottle was obviously the adopted demon stepchild. Short fat hard stubborn impossible 30ml. The juice is still fantastic though and the second bottle got instantly decanted back into the first. Problem solved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (24/9/17)

TheV said:


> I completely understand and very much agree. My first bottle of SNLV 18 was a nice tall soft plastic 30ml. Absolutely fantastic. My second bottle was obviously the adopted demon stepchild. Short fat hard stubborn impossible 30ml. The juice is still fantastic though and the second bottle got instantly decanted back into the first. Problem solved



How do you decant a bottle? How to get the nozzle part off? Or do you just squeeze and squeeze into another bottle, as if you were filling up your tank?


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/9/17)

Hooked said:


> How do you decant a bottle? How to get the nozzle part off? Or do you just squeeze and squeeze into another bottle, as if you were filling up your tank?


The nozzle part of the top seperates by the thread. Just use a knife and force it. If u don't like the bottle then destroying the top should not matter. If you do it correctly you won't destroy it.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/9/17)

Hooked said:


> How do you decant a bottle? How to get the nozzle part off? Or do you just squeeze and squeeze into another bottle, as if you were filling up your tank?


And voila







Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Hooked (24/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> And voila
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this useful tip - and for your trouble in taking a photo. Much appreciated! I'll try it when I have an empty bottle.


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/9/17)

Hooked said:


> Thanks for sharing this useful tip - and for your trouble in taking a photo. Much appreciated! I'll try it when I have an empty bottle.


No problem. In future maybe start with a request instead of a flat ultimatum wrt the vendors. All the vendors use these bottles so that won't leave u with many options.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (24/9/17)

Hooked said:


> How do you decant a bottle? How to get the nozzle part off? Or do you just squeeze and squeeze into another bottle, as if you were filling up your tank?



Hi @Hooked 

Some of the bottles with the thin nozzle tops expel the juice very slowly. And if you snip the nozzle with strong scissors or a knife say a bit lower from the top, it usually expels the juice much faster because its a bit fatter lower down. 

Not sure if thats how your bottle looks but it works with several other bottles. And it makes decanting into another bottle faster.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------

